# I'm that flight that you get on... international



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

If I were to go overseas to Europe (from Australia), would I need to create a new Fuber X account to be able to do trips, or does my existing Australian account recognise the new location and simply allow me to start taking new trips once I'm in Europe?

Even better: does anyone have experience of doing Fuber X in one country and then moving overseas to do it in the new country? What was your experience like? What did you have to do by way of licenses, vehicles etc.?


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Senti-Ant said:


> If I were to go overseas to Europe (from Australia), would I need to create a new Fuber X account to be able to do trips, or does my existing Australian account recognise the new location and simply allow me to start taking new trips once I'm in Europe?
> 
> Even better: does anyone have experience of doing Fuber X in one country and then moving overseas to do it in the new country? What was your experience like? What did you have to do by way of licenses, vehicles etc.?


Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

I've caught Ubers in NZ and the UK using my Australian account.

The trips are still in "My trips"


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Borisdog said:


> I've caught Ubers in NZ and the UK using my Australian account.
> 
> The trips are still in "My trips"


Err I'm talking about driving - not taking trips as a pax. I'd say not as there's very different driving documentation requirements even between states within Australia yet alone in different countries..


----------

